# How is everyones year looking??



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

My main client is having his best year ever and sales have tripled what he did 3 years ago. Commercial work is still strong.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

bodean614 said:


> My main client is having his best year ever and sales have tripled what he did 3 years ago. Commercial work is still
> 
> I wish i could say the same but im pretty happy with where were at now...winter will be good......thanks for all the help...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually...I lied..lol..iam having my best year too...thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

From the employee faction of Paint Talk:

Good


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> From the employee faction of Paint Talk: Good


bull market. Plenty of work for a good painter.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Best 1.5 years in over 15 years.
Next year is looking even better!
I think I finally hit my stride and now I have this great resource, PT, on my side. Looking forward to more learning and sharing. Thanks guys & gals!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bad, but if I don't look at my numbers it's easier to deal with.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

After a very slow summer, I have worked non-stop since September 1st, and already have the winter booked. So, the year is looking very good.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

unfreakin believeable good year. I had a 2 month dryspell, but recovered quite nicely. After the dryspell, I had a customer dick me out of $6k, but we are suing them. After that I had my biggest job ever (11 units in 1 week) plus a steady 2 more per week.

Although I wont see cash flow in until December, & hopefully settle that lawsuit. These last 4 months I will make more than I did the entire year last year.

Three big keys to the sucess:

1) switching focus from being an all service rental flipping contractor to focusing on exclusively painting multi-family units

2) Finally purchasing a sprayer (although at the time it broke the bank)

3) Getting great advice & support from this forum on how to use said sprayer

Here's to hiring first of the year!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Busy as all get out, booked out to next June. Should clear at least $250/week, or whatever is leftover. Being this much in demand is terrific isn't it... ISN'T IT? :wacko:


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Best year yet thanks to pricing advice thread on PT! Also busiest month yet this Sept. looks like 2 more great months to Christmas. Picked up a commercial client and got a lead on a barely used Graco 1095 to spray those big decks and walls out.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

RH said:


> Busy as all get out, booked out to next June. Should clear at least $250/week, or whatever is leftover. Being this much in demand is terrific isn't it... ISN'T IT? :wacko:


Could it be time for a rate increase or weaning out less desireable clients?
I used both tactics 2 years ago with huge success.
The unexpected benefit being that it opened my schedule to receive new higher end clients willing to pay for the type of work we like to do. Wish I'd thought of that 10+ years ago instead of booking out a summer a year in advance. No wonder we were so 'busy'. I was giving it away working on prep hogs.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Could it be time for a rate increase or weaning out less desireable clients?
> I used both tactics 2 years ago with huge success.
> The unexpected benefit being that it opened my schedule to receive new higher end clients willing to pay for the type of work we like to do. Wish I'd thought of that 10+ years ago instead of booking out a summer a year in advance. No wonder we were so 'busy'. I was giving it away working on prep hogs.


I keep hearing the word "booked" on here...I'm busy till march ect....am I the only one who goes with "the hire more" approach...its just hard to think you guys turn jobs down....even if there what u want and like....ur just booked?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I keep hearing the word "booked" on here...I'm busy till march ect....am I the only one who goes with "the hire more" approach...its just hard to think you guys turn jobs down....even if there what u want and like....ur just booked?


There are a whole range of business models and levels of "profitable contentment" represented here on PT. Big outfits, moderate, small. Some that want to expand more and more, others who are satisfied with where they are, some even in the downsizing mode. 

Over my career in painting I've been where I had partners and multiple crews to currently pretty much a OMS. The business models I chose and were in at the various stages of my life were designed to fit what I was after at the time and for the future. 

Now, at my age and financial situation, I'm content to be working "smaller", booked out a reasonable amount of time, and pretty much living a stress free life where I enjoy doing the jobs I take on while enjoying my free time even more. 

We live in a nice house which is paid off, our kids are grown and on their own, we could purchase anything we could reasonably want, have no credit card debt, pay cash for our vehicles, and have an investment portfolio that will be a legacy that will be handed down to our kids, grandkids, and hopefully even to our great grandkids. I'm not trying to brag, just to explain that a lifetime of working smart, investing early and regularly, and generally living within our means has put me in a position now where my time, health, family, and hobbies are more important now than making more and more money. I know that may be hard for you to understand at this point in your career and with the ambitions you currently have, but eventually even you may come to understand that work is a means to a goal and when those goals are achieved it's okay to relax a bit and enjoy them. Or, you could be the type to keep your foot on the gas till you keel over. To each his own.

And BTW, just in case the sarcasm in my previous post was missed, I do quite a bit better than $250 per week, we are booking now for February, but have plenty of down time (including mid-december through the first of the year) intentionally scheduled in. I'm very content.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

RH

Most excellent post, schools should have classes on finincial responsibilty, you are truly living the american dream with a piece of mind that many will never know or understand.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

RH said:


> There are a whole range of business models and levels of "profitable contentment" represented here on PT. Big outfits, moderate, small. Some that want to expand more and more, others who are satisfied with where they are, some even in the downsizing mode.
> 
> Over my career in painting I've been where I had partners and multiple crews to currently pretty much a OMS. The business models I chose and were in at the various stages of my life were designed to fit what I was after at the time and for the future.
> 
> ...


I assumed that was $250.00/wk. on top of your most excellent wage/salary/benefits package.

Congrats on a well thought out career progression.
Enjoy that downtime during the holidays!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I haven't done any commercial work, but its been a good year. Would have been a lot better but I had about 23k worth of work fall through in October for various reasons. 

Winter looks like its going to be pretty slow, but I have enough in the bank to go about 20 months without working (not that I want to). I'm going to spend the next couple of months trying to learn about what marketing I should do and try to hit that strong in February so I can pick up some late interiors and start booking exteriors for spring.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> I assumed that was $250.00/wk. on top of your most excellent wage/salary/benefits package.
> 
> Congrats on a well thought out career progression.
> Enjoy that downtime during the holidays!


Actually, I have no idea what we clear. I'm just happy if there's anything "left over" at the end. :whistling2: 

And thanks - I plan to.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pete the Painter said:


> After a very slow summer, I have worked non-stop since September 1st, and already have the winter booked. So, the year is looking very good.


Interesting that I am experiencing the same down in Metrowest. I don't have the WHOLE winter booked, but I never have had months in advance booked. 

Mass seems to be weathering this economy fairly well.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I personally think the construction trades are up and running at full tilt as far as production and that the guys out of work and the companies without the work just got downsized. There job is gone. There market is gone. Darwinism. The little ants figured out how to move the leafe with two ants where it used to take four to move the same leafe. The weak ants aren't coming back. Four ants on one leafe just ain't gonna cut it anymore.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I keep hearing the word "booked" on here...I'm busy till march ect....am I the only one who goes with "the hire more" approach...its just hard to think you guys turn jobs down....even if there what u want and like....ur just booked?


Some feel the 'hiring' has a deeper meaning then throwing some poor schlep 2 weeks wages and **** canning him so the boss can pretend he 'had 20 guys this summer'


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Bender said:


> Some feel the 'hiring' has a deeper meaning then throwing some poor schlep 2 weeks wages and **** canning him so the boss can pretend he 'had 20 guys this summer'


Then you have to keep the pace up.....


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Then you have to keep the pace up.....


 
rp you big money


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> Interesting that I am experiencing the same down in Metrowest. I don't have the WHOLE winter booked, but I never have had months in advance booked.
> 
> Mass seems to be weathering this economy fairly well.


Not sure whether to take that as fact or not.....at least until Plain chimes in.:whistling2:
:jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> Then you have to keep the pace up.....


Just curious if youre keeping your 20 guys busy thru the fall and winter, and if not, how thats handled?

Anybody that hires heavy while busy that lets people go when slow, please chime in. I am curious how this works.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't understand how anyone in residential repaint could be booked out 6 months or more? What customer would wait that long for painting unless your prices can't be beat?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> I can't understand how anyone in residential repaint could be booked out 6 months or more? What customer would wait that long for painting unless your prices can't be beat?


Me neither. Once I get past six weeks I start losing work unless they're repeats.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Just curious if youre keeping your 20 guys busy thru the fall and winter, and if not, how thats handled?
> 
> Anybody that hires heavy while busy that lets people go when slow, please chime in. I am curious how this works.


I've had 18 since late may....and just recently I had to get rid of a few about a month ago snd came down to 15....were down to 13 and in about two weeks will be at about 4......ill see the rest in spring..maybe..

Our year runs march..april-middle to end of November


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I've had 18 since late may....and just recently I had to get rid of a few about a month ago snd came down to 15....were down to 13 and in about two weeks will be at about 4......ill see the rest in spring..maybe..
> 
> Our year runs march..april-middle to end of November


 
Your guys get unemployment pay in winter


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Your guys get unemployment pay in winter


No.....


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Just curious if youre keeping your 20 guys busy thru the fall and winter, and if not, how thats handled?
> 
> Anybody that hires heavy while busy that lets people go when slow, please chime in. I am curious how this works.


Painting around here is seasonal. I also cut in half my staff from november to may. I have employee who know they are skilled only for exterior work. They come back every year. I also hire, but I make sure they know It's for the high season only. Usually I try to keep one exterior guy to train him inside.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> Your guys get unemployment pay in winter


Yes, if they worked 900hrs


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

How could they not get unemployment pay? 


Here every month I have to match CPP, pay 1.4 x. EI and remit income tax for my employees. If you are not doing this and the government deems them an employee you owe them everything for as far back as they have worked for you, plus penalties plus interest plus whatever accounting fees you will incur. 

It's much cheaper to float above board from the getup than it is to back peddle and play catchup.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Yes, if they worked 900hrs


My guys have to works atleast 2,080 hours...lol..


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> My guys have to works atleast 2,080 hours...lol..


What do they do when you lay them off?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> What do they do when you lay them off?


Maybe they'll get tired of it. I know I would.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Maybe they'll get tired of it. I know I would.


They come back every spring....and are very happy...winters are always stressful for everyone around here...its getting better but no contrsctors are busy around here...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> What do they do when you lay them off?


Side jobs...temp work...some snow plow...some I have no idea....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I enjoy Richmond as a PT character and I find him likable. I don't know weather I want him to realize or remain ignorant that posting his biz on hear, as himself, is really not a good idea.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> I enjoy Richmond as a PT character and I find him likable. I don't know weather I want him to realize or remain ignorant that posting his biz on hear, as himself, is really not a good idea.


Poor richmond everyone wants to help poor richmond painting. LOL! I mean, who cares if any so called painting contractor posts how they operate on Paint Talk. It's not like this is some official site for paint contracting!

We get all kinds of characters here, and that's what makes it fun! Does anyone really think richmond gives a rats booty that member's approval is needed to be successful? LO double L! 

Bottom line is, A 100% business operating budget model is critical to running a legitimate business. But, for far too many "painting contractors", an operating budget model begins with, pay my "help" this or that amount, and the rest is for wine, women, song and me. And a brand new truck I can wrap. I'm on top of the world baby!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> I enjoy Richmond as a PT character and I find him likable. I don't know weather I want him to realize or remain ignorant that posting his biz on hear, as himself, is really not a good idea.


My guys understand where we are and where were going and where they will be in the process....they know if I could afford more company vehicles..paid phones..paid vacations. .I would snd I eventually will....when I can....

They also know there is no other company like ours to go too....

Here there #1...if they went somewhere else they wouldn't be spraying..they would be a helper...

I hate it but I borrow money out all the time...

Let them borrow tools...even my vans sometimes...

Buy them beers...take em to baseball games...

They can take time off for appoinments..

I don't drug test...

I have guys on probation...

Some miss work and still have a job..

Strip club trips..

Some are friends...family..

These are just some of the reasons...


You guys need to relax...if you can't be open and tell the truth on a public forum..why are you even here ? I respect other contactors and there is no reason people need to act shady and like wanna tattle on one another...how can you help some one and so call "network" if your all closed down and worry what the next guy is going to think.....


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I did fine this year.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I think Oden was talking about somethig a little differnt the peer aproval, but if you guys dont get it owell,


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I did as fine as usual.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> I think Oden was talking about somethig a little differnt the peer aproval, but if you guys dont get it owell,


There is a lot of people here who don't say much or give limited information because there afraid other members will judge them or think differently of them...

What I don't think some understand is if a home owner is going to hire a hack for hourly cash a full blown legitimate company has no chance.....if the ho wants the best the hack has no chance at winning the job...you can go give anyone you want an estimate but if you don't fit the description. .you won't win reguardless...

There is work out there for every level of contractor out there and you shouldn't talk down on the other.....

Guys complain all the time there being under bid by others who they don't think are up to par...but yhe reality is they had no chance from the start...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Lowest price is the answer..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Lowest price is the answer..


No volume is the answer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> No volume is the answer.


Yeah, my bad. 

Some guys don't get the excitement of one foot dangling dances on a 3rd story peak and the strip bars after days.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, my bad.
> 
> Some guys don't get the excitement of one foot dangling dances on a 3rd story peak and the strip bars after days.


You do what you have too....and you can't tell me a lot of you older guys don't love the strip club.....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> I enjoy Richmond as a PT character and I find him likable. I don't know weather I want him to realize or remain ignorant that posting his biz on hear, as himself, is really not a good idea.





Dave Mac said:


> I think Oden was talking about somethig a little differnt the peer aproval, but if you guys dont get it owell,


I don't get it. What was Oden talking about that I didn't respond to in my above post?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Big Brother


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Oden said:


> I enjoy Richmond as a PT character and I find him likable. I don't know weather I want him to realize or remain ignorant that posting his biz on hear, as himself, is really not a good idea.


been said before :bangin: 
:bangin:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> ..and you can't tell me a lot of you older guys don't love the strip club.....


I like the real thing better. Not all the teasing, know what I mean RP?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I like the real thing better. Not all the teasing, know what I mean RP?


I love it.....im renting a limo bus and taking my guys and a few friends to the club for our christmas party....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> I love it.....im renting a limo bus and taking my guys and a few friends to the club for our christmas party....


I got that kids stuff out of my system before my boy came along.

I've been all over the world son. 

'Nuff said on this.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I got that kids stuff out of my system before my boy came along.
> 
> I've been all over the world son.
> 
> 'Nuff said on this.


Kids stuff? The young guys dont care for it...mostly single too tho..but the old guys love it me too...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I love it.....im renting a limo bus and taking my guys and a few friends to the club for our christmas party....


Getting into the spirit of the season?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> Big Brother


What does this mean?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Getting into the spirit of the season?


For sure.....love it...and they say walt disney is the happiest place on earth..lol..


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> For sure.....love it...and they say walt disney is the happiest place on earth..lol..


Strip clubs and Christmas. Tis the season.....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> For sure.....love it...and they say walt disney is the happiest place on earth..lol..


I thought you had a young kid? 

Try being a parent. That can make you happy.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I thought you had a young kid?
> 
> Try being a parent. That can make you happy.


I have a two year old and yes....were going to disney world next month...of course that makes me happy....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Strip clubs and Christmas. Tis the season.....


Yes sir....I need to come down by you...bet there is some good ones..aye


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> ...of course that makes me happy....


Sounds like its all about you. No surprise.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Yes sir....I need to come down by you...bet there is some good ones..aye


Honestly, I've never been to one. :no:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Sounds like its all about you. No surprise.


Actually...its the total opposite...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I always thought...it was a thing for older guys....all my friends my age dont see the point because there single or could care less...or just cheat on there women.....I see it as a way to get some excitement with out ...cheating..ya know...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Uh, guys...? :001_unsure:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Strip clubs and Christmas. Tis the season.....


Chi-Town is off the chain. 


RH said:


> Uh, guys...? :001_unsure:


I hear you Dan. Does not seem that family friendly but hey what can you do but wait until a green badge is flashed and a green boot is lodged into the offenders orifice. Then and only then will normality seep back into the thread. :jester:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Chi-Town is off the chain.
> 
> I hear you Dan. Does not seem that family friendly but hey what can you do but wait until a green badge is flashed and a green boot is lodged into the offenders orifice. Then and only then will normality seep back into the thread. :jester:


What ?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Chi-Town is off the chain.
> 
> I hear you Dan. Does not seem that family friendly but hey what can you do but wait until a green badge is flashed and a green boot is lodged into the offenders orifice. Then and only then will normality seep back into the thread. :jester:


Yeah Work, that's why I log in here; for the normality. 
Just can't get enough of the old "humdrum" in my day. Lol


----------

